

Fifth Estate - Assange/Wikileaks Movie Trailer - count
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZT1wb8_tcYU

======
wmeredith
I'll probably see this, because I love Cumerbatch and have personal interest
in the tech of the story, but I hope it's more accurate than The Social
Network. Good trailer.

